

Ask HN: Trying to find previous post on VCS analysis - bjt

Several weeks ago I remember seeing an article on HN that was about analyzing version control history to find files that were usually changed at the same time, and using that to identify parts of the application that weren&#x27;t as well-factored as they ought to be.<p>Google and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com&#x2F; search are failing me.  Anyone have the URL to that post?
======
jcr
I believe the following is what you want:

Ergosome

evSrc: Evolutionary couplings between files reveal poor design choices in
software architecture

[http://ergoso.me/computer/science/github/software/evolutiona...](http://ergoso.me/computer/science/github/software/evolutionary/couplings/2014/12/10/evsrc-
evolutionary-couplings-reveal-poor-software-design.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8753174](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8753174)

~~~
bjt
That's the one. Thank you!

------
dbarlett
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8223732](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8223732)
?

